# Mazzer Super Jolly Refurb



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just thought I would share with you my current project of refurbishing my recent mazzer jolly purchase. The grinder was in good condition after a good clean with the odd minor chip here and there, but I'm a little bit of a perfectionist so have decided to strip the whole thing down and do a full refurb.

I have taken it all apart and doing a full polish on the doser and grease of the cam mechanism, I've also started paint stripping the body for a full re-paint in either a candy apple red or the BMW 1M coupe Valencia Orange. I'll post the progress pictures as the 'project' evolves.....

Original purchase picture









Doser during polish









Body during paint strip


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I think I've seen one in valencia orange, looked good.


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought a suprer J with a bashed doser and a very scuffed body. Would be very interested for some detail on how to go about a paint job.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nissan do a colour on the 350z called "burnished orange" or some thing similar which is a lovely colour and i believe will also have a metallic fleck in it. Might look cool ?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Sunset orange?


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

deep violet


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lime green


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

WHO helped you strip this down and clean it? In the process covering my kitchen in old coffee grounds?









She was incredibly dirty inside. Underneat the dosing star there must have been a good 30-40g very old ground coffee. We got her sparkling though. Will look great once he has finished.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What about chromed - or (for a touch of class!?) gold plated and then lacquered.

I have taste.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

jonc said:


> What about chromed - or (for a touch of class!?) gold plated and then lacquered.
> 
> I have taste.


Yeeess..... Orange


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Which colour gives the best tasting espresso ??????


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Hot pink


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I have pretty much fully stripped the grinder body down, I will be ordering a new Mazzer Logo Plate and 4 new feet for it. I'm still a little undecided on the colour... I have just Purchased a a Rocket R58, but think the polished look will be overkill with the espresso machine, so still thinking the contrasting bright colour.... I'm swaying towards the dark metallic orange, although I did see a green one on one site that looked pretty good in all fairness... I will upload more progress pictures at the weekend.


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I know this is a bit of a stupid question.. but what colour is the room it's going in? and what colour is oposite that on the pantone colour wheel.. And what's your favorite auto-shop paint colour that's nearest?


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is something I intend to do with my SJ when time permits. I'd like mine in a really vibrant purple colour.

Gonna follow this for tips )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Slightly unrelated but if anyone is really knowledgeable about SJ disassembly, I'd like some advice on the best way to remove the lower burr carrier (shown below), I may have done some damage to mine whilst trying to remove it. Please PM me.


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Another update, the grinder is being painted in azzurro blue by a guy I know who works in a bodyshop. I decided to go for a more neutral colour rather than the bright orange (both great colours). I have polished the doser, as this had quite a few marks along with the portafilter rest. Both look a million times better now! I have a new Mazzer badge, feet, timer switch and rear surround. It will look like a new machine when finished.

A couple update pictures,


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

It looks beautifully done. When will the painting be done? Make sure to post some more pics.

Paul


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking good! What did you polish the doser with?


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I received the grinder body back yesterday and have finished assembling the grinder again. I am really impressed with the finished result, it's a shame the pictures do not do the colour justice.

































Also a picture of the full setup.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice colour.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great and good choice of colour.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

It looks beautifully restored.

Paul


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks lovely in the last photo next to the R58! Can you offer advice on how you took the original paint off and whether you had it powder coated or just sprayed?


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry I should of said about the details.

* I started to remove the paint with some paint stripper (this appeared to not remove all of the paint)

* I left the stripper soaking for a couple hours then scrapped off (this process was followed twice).

* The grinder body was then cleaned and then sanded with a sanding block and the following grades of glass paper 240, 320 and finished with 600.

* The hopper was finished using the same glass paper but also 1000 and 2500 grit wet and then the G3 cutting compound and some polish for a mirror finish.

A lot of hours were spent preparing the body and cleaning it all up (far in excess to what I estimated for the job)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

It really does look superb!! Great job!

Thanks for answering our questions


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job, must be really satisfying. Quick question...is the back of the grinder completely flat so the logo plate sits flush or is it slightly curved? Thanks!


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

The back of the grinder is slightly curved, I am going to get one of the sheet metal workers at work to roll a slight curve into the logo plate. That's the only thing I really need to sort out. I would also like to make it doserless.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Same on the mini. Don't think it really needs doing and you've done so much already. But if you do have it done I'd love to hear if it's easy as I might try too.


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I will just enjoy it and use it! I would like to design a sheet metal plate with a spout that works as a doserless mod.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

MichaelSmith81 said:


> I think I will just enjoy it and use it! I would like to design a sheet metal plate with a spout that works as a doserless mod.


I think you may find that there will be lots of interest to see what you come up with! Please keep us informed


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I have seen this in the flesh and it looked stunning.

Every other day I got a txt with Mike moaning about how much Sanding he had to do ;0)

Wish I had stripped my down and had it done at the same time. But mine is in fairly decent condition. I plan to do it soon though!!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought some paint stripper from Wilkos today and put some on the side to try it. I left it 40 mins or so and then was able to scrape most of the paint off with a plastic credit card. I'm going to use up the beans I have then get on with painting I think.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What colour are you thinking? May I recommend RAL5015 as beautifully modeled by Senor Cherub


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone found a good matching touch-up paint for the SJ to cover a tiny scratch?


----------

